# Info par produktiem >  Padoma pirms perc, kura vieta pirkt un vai vispar pirkt ASUS

## darkly

Ja nopirku tadu ASUS Z53S datoru un nojuka jau otraja diena!Saka karties, un pec paris minutem vienkarsi parstaja darboties. Nesu uz veikalu par garantiju labot, pirmo rez neko neteica, panema, aizutija uz darbnicu, pec 3 nedeljam kad sanemu tad lidzi bija apraksts, kas par vainu bijis tam datoram, bet diemzel tas apraksts bija tikai lietuviesu valoda,zvaniju lai partulko darbinieks no remonta,atbildeja ka es pats kaut ko saspiedis esot,mani saglabatie faili vairs nebija uz cieta diska un user akkonts ari ne,tapec vareja spriest ka bija operetajsistema nomainita! Ta nu pec vienas nedeljas darbosanas ar so datoru atkal tas pats saka notikt!Aiznesu atkal uz veikalu-starp citu veikals "Tehnoland" Dole, un tur jau uz manim ar skibu aci pardevejs skatas un saka ka neticot, ka ar so datoru varetu but kas noticies lidz parbaudija un parliecinajas ka tiesam uzkaras. Nu atkal pec kadam 3 nedeljam sanemu savu datoru, tur atkal paskaidrojuma vestule lidzi Lietuviesu val. nek saprast nevareja, prasu kas soreiz pardevejam, pardevejs atbild, ka jauna operetajsistema Windows Vista esot loti variga un tapec ar vinju vajagot loti uzmanig darboties lai nekas neizietu no ierindas, tatad sanak ka atkal pats es vainigs! Nu aiznesu uz majam iesledzu datoru, parbaudu ka strada-iegaju programmas pasiverejos un pec 10 min. jau atkal pakaras. Biju soka. Soreiz laika trukuma del datoru uzticeju uz vaikalu aiznest tuviniekam, domaju atkal nodos, lai sie aizuta uz remontu un liku nodot veikala vaditajai zinju, ka esmu neapmierinats ar preci un veletos vai nu naudu atpakal, bet diemzel datoru panjemu uz nomaksu, vai lai samaina pret jaunu. Taja pat diena man pa telefonu zvana veikala vaditaja un sak skaidrot, ka ar datoru viss ir kartiba, jo ta esot rakstis taja vestule, kuru pati nemaz no lietuviesu val. partulkot nevareja un atkal dzied dziesmu par to ka OS Vista esot loti, jauna un variga un ka vajagot visu darit loti uzmanigi, un dators noteikti karoties tadel ka es ne tas podzinjas saspaidot utml. Paskaidroju, ka ar datoriem esmu draugos jau kadu piekto gadu, bet vinja man tik vienu un to pasu stasta. Uz remonta darbnicu atteicas nosutit datoru un teica, lai soreiz aizvedot pats uz darbnicu Sampetera iela, nummuru neatceros! Vel ieteica, lai panjemot ar recovery disku atjaunojot sistemu. Nu ta, ka man bija apnicis uz to darbnicu ari sutit,  nolemu pats atjaunot sistemu ar to recovery disku! Atjaunot sanaca un tad kadu laiku stradat vareja, bet ik pec kada laika, kad stradaju dators peksnji sak karties un parstaj peksnji stradat! Ta nu venmer tieku gala ar to pasu recovery disku atjaunojot sistemu,bet kads tur prieks no tada datora, kam ik pa laikam visi mani saglabatie faili jadzes ara sakara ar to recovery-failu izdzesana notiek autmatiski! Ta, ka dators mans ASUS ir ,atveinojos par izteicienu'galigs suds! Virusi vinjam nebija, jo lidzi naca antivirus NOD 32, ta, ka nezinu kada tur mana vaina varetu but pie ta ka tas dators sita karas! Sodien no plkst 11:0 lidz tagad 19:30 meginu atkal kartejo recovery taisi, bet nu jau pat recovery laika dators uzkaras jau cetras reizes un kad pabeidza recovery ta ari nesaka strada! Pirms paradas desktops ar shortcutiem un startu tik zila bilde vien uz desktopa un vairs nekas nenotiek! Ta ka esiet piesardzigi ar tiem ASUSIEM un labak kadas citas firmas portativos datrorus perceit!Starp citu salidzinaju ar draugu datoriem kuri ir no citam firmam piemeram ACCER, Mobile u.c., tie datori strada daudz atrak neka manejas un ir stabilaki. Programmas veras valja un viss ieladejas daudz atrak, lai gan ieksas ir mazak specigas pec parametriem neka manejam!

----------


## arnis

asusus latvijaa izplata lietuvieshi ,taapeec arii ar remontiem ir taada fignja. bet nu cik es ASUS portatiivos esu paardevis, neviens nav naacis apakalj, saliidzinot ar tevis nosaukto ACER, kas pliist uz velna paraushanu. darbniica ir sampetera 2, kur atrodas ACME un vinju servisi.
PS- ja tur probleema ir cietajaa un negribas chakareeties ar garantijaam, nes pie manis, varu apskatiities un pachibinaat. Detalju cenas un darbs ka jau visur  ::  
arnis@isystems.lv

----------


## Texx

Esmu 2 tādus sainstalējis paziņām. Tieši šo pašu modeli. Nu nekāda vaina datoram. Tev vienkārši nepaveicās ar konkrēto datoru. Plus serviss čakarējas vai nu paši nezin kas par vainu vai arī grib piekāst Tevi. Reālākais variants, ka disks bojāts, bet tas nav 100% droši. Ar to katrā gadījumā vajadzētu sākt. varbūt vari nākamreiz kad uzkaras plaist diska pārbaudes programmu CHKDSK nevis to recovery.

----------


## arnis

visdriizaak ka grib piekaast. par lietuvieshu servisu jau sen zinaams, ja tev tur nav gali tad pac vainiigs....
PS- varbuut vajag ieiet ieksh event viewer un vnk paskatiities, vai tur nemeetaajas kaads error uzraksts ar BAD block vai ko tamliidziigu. jo nekas cits tur nevar buut peec logjikas, taa par siikumiem runaajot..  ::

----------


## Jon

Ja nojuka jau otrajā dienā, varēji nepiekrist remontam un pieprasīt citu eksemplāru (ne obligāti to pašu modeli) vai savu naudiņu atpakaļ. Vienmēr atceries - *tas, kurš maksā, pasūta mūziku*. Ja tev mēģina iestāstīt pretējo, nekaitējies ar tādiem. Publicē antireklāmu, lai viņi pārdod savus lūžņus paši sev!

----------


## Vikings

Nē, nu tur nevajag čakarēties, tur vai nu vajag aiziet salamāt ko tad tādu sūdu iedevuši kuram podziņas nepareizi var saspaidīt un lai dod citu un ja čakarē smadzeni aŗi tālāk tad vajag ieminēties par Patērētāju tiesību aizsardzības centru, ieminēšanās vien bieži maina situāciju.

----------


## arnis

runa jau nav par konkreeto veikalu. vnk asus serviss latvijaa ir caur pakalju. taapat kaa viens maskavas forstates platuma graados esoshais supertruper foto un biroja tehnikas razotaajs  ::

----------


## sharps

lieku reizi pieraadaas ka dators jaakomplektee pasham vai uztici to kaadam cilveekam kas zina kas un kaa. veikalos neiesaku njemt gatavu nezinot kas tur iekshaa. ja nu vieniigi galeejaa gadiijumaa. Tehnolendiem, Elkoriem un liidziigiem kantoriem neuzticos.

----------


## kabis

Diez vai tam kompim cietais disks ir bojāts. Ja gribi to pārbaudīt, izņem ārā un pieslēdz pie cita datora. Iespējams, ka vaina ir datora operativajā atmiņā, to var notestēt ar gandrīz jebkuru Linux live CD. Pēc CD ielādēšanās, jāizvēlas Memtest. Vēl var skatīties uz Vistas draiveriem, iečeko sistēmas log failus. Tur varbūt atradīsi, kurš dzelzis tev neiet. Vēl vari palietot to pašu Linux live CD, piem. Ubuntu, un paskatīties vai tad kompis nekarās.

----------

